# Speakers Sound Blown up on laptop



## ScarringDown (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello
i have a Pioneer Stereo Amplifier SA-506 with 2 Bowers & Wilkins DM110 one of them has the tweeter blown up but it still works now when i play a cd it works great i have the cd player hooked up to the tape monitor port now i have a 10 meter cable with a av to a digital cable (the one that goes in the laptop) when i play music on the laptop it sounds like the speakers are blown or anyway really weird you can still hear the music but you hear a weird static kind of noise i already tried it in different amplifier ports and a different cable oh no what to do as i listen to quite a lot of mashups on my computer and my cd player wont read burned cds


----------

